# "Remote" login from jail to host.



## sossego (May 21, 2010)

Trying to setup ssh has been a little bit of a difficulty. My approach so far is to recreate keys, add hosts, and try setting up. I also am setting up NX while looking for an X11-forwarding tutorial. Putty seems to be a temporary solution.
I'd like to run X11 forwarding with the jail and the G3 as Xservers- possibly running in a non-active environment- on :1 and :2 respectively.
What would be the best course to go from NX and putty to ssh and X11-forwarding? I'd like to be able to use the former until I am comfortable with the latter.


----------



## Anonymous (May 21, 2010)

For NO Mashine NX you simply choose ssh from the nx-client-gui (in case you want to login to cli) So there would be no need for putty at all. All other connections (shadow, VNC, etc) go over ssh too. If the same is valid for freenx i wouldn't know. Same goes for the jail stuff.
If you know how to install NoMashineNX in BSD please let me know.


----------

